# Look at this



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I was over at whats the best lawnmower in the off topic forum and guess what Termy posted.:lmao: He gave a link to lawnsite that i know was him and his other self:lmao: He starts off as Swampbeast then to Sherminator then to specterhunter
:furious: :furious: :furious: Yall have to read this:furious: 

Termy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

that is too funny....It has to be him!!!

He forgot to include his 12" schlong!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What a fool.   

Did he forget to mention he walks on water too?

:furious:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think he just included rising from the dead!!!


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Can't read it now....to close to 40,000k


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

If he only spent that much time doing something actually productive. Probably survives off our taxes. We may have even bought the computer for him. :kookoo: 

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Think somebody should bust ole' Termy out over there Jody? I am a member on that website.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

He already got busted before the 2nd page was done That post was from last year. But what gets me is he posted the link on whats the best lawnmower and acted like it was somebody else.:furious: But the Sherminator member is what gives it away.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

What a *fertile* imagination! It's funny how the lies get bigger and bigger.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

The guy has definately got a problem. I wish I had that much time on my hands!

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't think that was Terminator. Swampbeast could actually spell and make complete sentences. As I recall, Termy was a bit challenged in his typing skills. I'm figuring this is another guy with a problem.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That was part of the trick. He purposely misspelled words to make you think he was challenged typist!!! He is actually a genius!!!!!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They do have spell check there and he did say he had a lawn care company when he was here. He posted the link and just like here someone else spoke in his defense:truth: Sherminator Sounds like Terminator:truth: I think its the same.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I know I'll probably regret this, but who is Termy??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treed _
> *I know I'll probably regret this, but who is Termy?? *


Where do i start here i guess:furious: 

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2988 

Then here

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3008 

Then here

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3014


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I just read about the first 3 or 4 pages of the first linked thread from the last post, Jody. It seems you guys called him on everything, but one. Did anyone ever asked him how he got 15mph out of a Kubota G1800 lawn and garden tractor? Never mind, he must have loaded it up on a trailer and pulled it with his cheap Murray RER. Yeah, that's it. And I guess Kubota made a specially-made 62" deck for him also. I think the G1800 came with either a 48" or 54" deck.

I'll read the other threads when I get bored. Looks like some interesting reading. I'd already learned so much from him already, just reading the first few pages of the first thread. Just an after thought, do they teach grammar and spelling to computer repairmen??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is an easy one there Treed. He just turns the injection pump up and had the engine "specially modified" by his friend to rev up to 4000 rpm. Like he tried to pass off here about his imaginary John Deere 4710.:furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Not sure if it is termy or not, but yet another example of a wack'o.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i just went over to best lawnmower and posted one of his threads from here and said this was the biggest BS story i ever heard.:furious:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

He reminds me of the guy who use to be on Saturday Night Live.
If you remember everything he said was a lie, and the more he talked
the more he would build lie’s on top of lie’s.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Now, I get it. He has a split personality. There is the older adopted brother named John who is the good, stable personality and then there is Chris, the second, evill personality, who is a pathological liar. Is there a third personality also?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Termy replied back to the post i posted over there you gotta read this.:furious: 

http://www.whatsthebest-lawnmower.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=Off-Topic;action=display;num=1086053184


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

He sure is a BS artist. I do not believe for minute he had a turn around.  I can tell you are are going to give him more then what you have already. I wonder if Marshall is going to do about it. Wonder if he feels like going to GW and give spike some fun.


----------

